# Bradford White Help!!!



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a customer (still awaiting pics) with a commercial LP BW heater. I can't match the model number on the website. I am looking for specs so I can get a comparable replacement. Probably replace with a Rheem as my Rheem supplier is better priced and can get it quicker. ( I know I like bradford, but I have to pre order 50 electrics and almost all wh here are electric. Is any body familiar with this heater 
direct vent?
power vent?
72500 BTU sound right.

This Hotel is two hours away. I no it is a long way, but they are at the end of a island and there isn't many people to service them down there. Hoping for the money!!!! :chicken


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Need more info. Was it the HE series?

Not HE, I meant to put EF.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

model
D80t725300a
not sure bought second to last digit


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

beachplumber said:


> model
> D80t725300a
> not sure bought second to last digit


drive the two hours down there and get the serial number off the heater,,, or get someone from the place to read it to you... you will get no-where without the proper numbers and I certainly would not gamble on ordering the right one for probalby 3500.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Commercial atmospheric 725,000 btu


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Try d-80t-725

80 gal 725,000 btu/hr

Rheem cross reference ( may be outdated by now 2007 info here) Rheem GX90-715 

90 Gal 715,000 Btu/hr

Try that.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> drive the two hours down there and get the serial number off the heater,,, or get someone from the place to read it to you... you will get no-where without the proper numbers and I certainly would not gamble on ordering the right one for probalby 3500.


$3500, tell me where you get yours. Better yet I will start buying from you. 100 gallon 75,000 goes for about that.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

I looked up the rheem replacement and one price was $9,726.08.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I just had AO Smith build me a 100 gal Nat gas astm approved for a hotel cost me $6800.00 took three weeks to get.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> I just had AO Smith build me a 100 gal Nat gas astm approved for a hotel cost me $6800.00 took three weeks to get.


Good thing you didn't look at an ASME. Most states require it on a heater that big.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Good thing you didn't look at an ASME. Most states require it on a heater that big.


My mistake I meant ASME. (Been a long day of crawl spaces and big spiders) They charge an extra grand to print ASME on the ratings plate.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> My mistake I meant ASME. (Been a long day of crawl spaces and big spiders) They charge an extra grand to print ASME on the ratings plate.


There is a little more to it than that but it seems a little excessive. That is a good price for that heater.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*ASME mean all joints have to be triple welded over, under, and around by a ASME certificated welder* :thumbsup:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

That many BTU in a small tank kills them, quote to replace it with 2 smaller BTU tanks, if you can fit it


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Or get a freakin boiler with tank..


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Or get a freakin boiler with tank..


Always my first choice. Unless they have forced air. And start crying about having to purchase a boiler. But in the long run its more efficient to run a boiler and indirect over a conventional water heater. Just difficult to convince people that your not making it up.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

theplumbinator said:


> Always my first choice. Unless they have forced air. And start crying about having to purchase a boiler. But in the long run its more efficient to run a boiler and indirect over a conventional water heater. Just difficult to convince people that your not making it up.


*Yes because there is no direct fire on the storage tank it will last 15 to 20 years and a small condensing boiler will give maximum savings :whistling2:*


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

found a bw replacement
10161.00 whew


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

You've apparently straightened it out, but I sure thought it was wrong when you posted a 72,500 btu tank and the word "Hotel" in the same sentence.


----------

